# Salernitana - Milan: 19 febbraio 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (14 Febbraio 2022)

Salernitana - Milan, partita del prossimo turno di Serie A in programma il 19 febbraio 2022 a Salerno. Testa coda della Serie A. In panchina il neo allenatore Davide Nicola.

Si gioca sabato 19 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45.

Dove vedere Salernitana - Milan in tv?

Diretta su DAZN e Sky dalle ore 20:45


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana - Milan, partita del prossimo turno di Serie A in programma il 19 febbraio 2022 a Salerno. Testa coda della Serie A. I campani per il momento hanno confermato Colantuono ma non sono escluse sorprese nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si gioca sabato 19 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> ...


Questa partita è talmente apparentemente indirizzata che è un'insidia pericolosissima.
Farei la firma per un 0-1 striminzito.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Febbraio 2022)

Sono cilentano, sta partita la sento particolarmente. Se non vinciamo contro questi mi tocca ammazzarmi doppiamente. Spero che i ragazzi non la prendano sottogamba. Non troveremo la stessa Salernitana che abbiamo trovato a San Siro (per quanto resti una squadretta). Soprattutto il nostro ex Verdi ha dato un minimo di vivacità ed è in ottima forma.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Febbraio 2022)

Partita decisiva e la prima finale alla ricerca della seconda stella.. qua vedremo la mentalita della squadra e capiremo dove possiamo arrivare.


----------



## Mika (14 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa partita è talmente apparentemente indirizzata che è un'insidia pericolosissima.
> Farei la firma per un 0-1 striminzito.


Temo sempre queste partite, dobbiamo chiuderla nel primo tempo o rischiamo uno Spezia 2.0.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana - Milan, partita del prossimo turno di Serie A in programma il 19 febbraio 2022 a Salerno. Testa coda della Serie A. I campani per il momento hanno confermato Colantuono ma non sono escluse sorprese nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si gioca sabato 19 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> ...


mi aspetto che il loro stadio sia pieno.. ed i loro tifosi sono molto caldi, non sarà facile. Speriamo di recuperare lazetic almeno


----------



## Mauricio (14 Febbraio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> mi aspetto che il loro stadio sia pieno.. ed i loro tifosi sono molto caldi, non sarà facile. Speriamo di recuperare lazetic almeno


A Salerno non vale la capienza al 50%?


----------



## kipstar (14 Febbraio 2022)

non sarà facile.
la salernitana corre. Ha poca qualità nei singoli.....ma corre in maniera organica.
detto questo dobbiamo giocare come sappiamo e vincere. altri risultati potrebbero provocare degli effetti negativi sulla squadra.....


----------



## kYMERA (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ammonizione di Theo neanche quotata.
Me la gioco alle scommesse.


----------



## mil77 (14 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ammonizione di Theo neanche quotata.
> Me la gioco alle scommesse.


Beh non sarebbe male. abbiamo anche Bennacer e Diaz diffidati. spero nell'ammonizione di almeno uno se non due, per evitare troppi rischi in Milan Udinese prima di Napoli Milan. Spero poi che Leao parta dalla panchina e giochi titolare Rebic.


----------



## unbreakable (14 Febbraio 2022)

sinceramente non mi preoccupa molto la salernitana pur con tutto il rispetto per i tifosi la città etc..anche perchè se ci dobbiamo preoccupare di partite come questa allora non siamo proprio tagliati per vincere niente


----------



## bmb (14 Febbraio 2022)

Partita che alle 21.15 deve essere già statistica.


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (14 Febbraio 2022)

Ci stiamo preoccupando anche di questa partita, tanto vale allora credere nello Scudetto


----------



## folletto (14 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sinceramente non mi preoccupa molto la salernitana pur con tutto il rispetto per i tifosi la città etc..anche perchè se ci dobbiamo preoccupare di partite come questa allora non siamo proprio tagliati per vincere niente


Più che noi è la squadra che deve preoccuparsi, dove preoccuparsi significa giocare a Salerno e sempre come se fosse un big match


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2022)

non bisogna calare la soglia d'attenzione non siamo il tipo di squadra che può permetterselo.

siamo primi in quanto andiamo più forte degli altri non per la mera qualità tecnica.

contro la Samp mi è piaciuta la cattiveria anche se tecnicamente abbiamo sbagliato tanto, quella deve rimanere.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana - Milan, partita del prossimo turno di Serie A in programma il 19 febbraio 2022 a Salerno. Testa coda della Serie A. I campani per il momento hanno confermato Colantuono ma non sono escluse sorprese nelle prossime ore.
> 
> Si gioca sabato 19 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> ...


Da giocare e vincere per spedire all'inter la cartolina con +4.


----------



## Zenos (15 Febbraio 2022)

Vanno asfaltati poche chiacchiere.


----------



## Roger84 (15 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Partita che alle 21.15 deve essere già statistica.


La penso uguale!


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana - Milan, partita del prossimo turno di Serie A in programma il 19 febbraio 2022 a Salerno. Testa coda della Serie A. In panchina il neo allenatore Davide Nicola.
> 
> Si gioca sabato 19 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Raryof (15 Febbraio 2022)

E' possibile segnare almeno un gol tra le 20 o più occasioni che avremo? un gol senza penare?


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2022)

*Le probabili formazioni. Arbitro Fabbri VAR Di Paolo*


----------



## folletto (17 Febbraio 2022)

Partita da chiudere entro la fine del primo tempo (tipo con la Lazio in coppa) e poi un bel turnover nella ripresa per far riposare chi ha bisogno e salvaguardare chi è in diffida


----------



## Ecthelion (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana - Milan, partita del prossimo turno di Serie A in programma il 19 febbraio 2022 a Salerno. Testa coda della Serie A. In panchina il neo allenatore Davide Nicola.
> 
> Si gioca sabato 19 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> ...


Nicola è un allenatore intelligente e a parer mio sa bene che non è questa la partita nella quale dovranno sputare sangue su ogni pallone, giocare alla morte e rischiare cartellini e squalifiche (perdendo comunque), bensì la prossima contro il Bologna, molto più alla loro portata. E hanno se non sbaglio due recuperi ancora da giocare? Secondo me queste valutazioni le hanno fatte.


----------



## Raryof (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni*


Da spazzare via nei primi 20 minuti con pressing altissimo e forsennato.
45 minuti per Rebic prima punta.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. Arbitro Fabbri VAR Di Paolo*


.


----------



## Simo98 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Ci segna Fazio su calcio d'angolo


----------



## davoreb (17 Febbraio 2022)

praticamente la formazione titolare.

contro la Samp ci abbiamo messo la giusta cattiveria, importantissimo anche qua, tecnicamente non c'è partita.

Speriamo di recuperare Rebic che potrebbe essere la pedina che ci manca, quando è in forma è uno che vede la porta.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. Arbitro Fabbri VAR Di Paolo*


Noi siamo al gran completo o quasi.
Questo Milan, cosi, fa paura a tutti. Se reggiamo senza grossi infortuni non ci fermiamo piu.

Per quanto anche questa non sarà una passeggiata, il divario è tale che dobbiamo vincerla con sicurezza e autorità.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. Arbitro Fabbri VAR Di Paolo*


Impossibile che Kessie rimanga ancora fuori


----------



## Gamma (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Salernitana - Milan, partita del prossimo turno di Serie A in programma il 19 febbraio 2022 a Salerno. Testa coda della Serie A. In panchina il neo allenatore Davide Nicola.
> 
> Si gioca sabato 19 febbraio 2022 alle ore 20:45.
> 
> ...



Non mi strapperei i capelli se Theo e Benna venissero ammoniti... Diaz preferirei di no, anche perché non possiamo tirare troppo la corda sotto questo punto di vista.

L'unica cosa che dobbiamo evitare è entrare in campo convinti di vincere, errore che abbiamo fatto spesso in passato contro squadre piccole.
Dobbiamo andare a 1000 sin dal primo minuto e tenere la concentrazione per 90 minuti.


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. Arbitro Fabbri VAR Di Paolo*


.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. Arbitro Fabbri VAR Di Paolo*


Pare che Verdi possa saltare la gara per un affaticamento muscolare.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*

,


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Voglio un sabato sera di goduria.
Pizza, birra , rutto libero, +4 e condivisione con gli amici del forum.
Poi voglio sentire il rumore dei nemici e dei gufi e gongolare.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Dobbiamo aiutarli a tornare in Serie B, il loro ambiente ideale.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Da vincere con merito e convincendo !
vorrei un altro 4 a 0 dopo la Lazio
per lanciare un messaggio chiaro alla concorrenza


----------



## Gunnar67 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Partita comunque dura, perché essendo sicuri di scendere in B, vorranno dare l'anima contro una grande davanti al loro pubblico. Dura non vuol dire che non dobbiamo vincere e dominare, intendo dire che loro picchieranno e dobbiamo essere pronti. Abbiamo un unico risultato su tre.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Le probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news*

*SALERNITANA (4-3-1-2): Sepe; Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri; L.Coulibaly, Radovanovic, Kastanos; Ederson; Djuric, Bonazzoli.*


*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli; Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Messia, Diaz, Leao; Giroud*


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Febbraio 2022)

Pretendo uno 0-2 entro la mezz'ora.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news*
> 
> *SALERNITANA (4-3-1-2): Sepe; Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri; L.Coulibaly, Radovanovic, Kastanos; Ederson; Djuric, Bonazzoli.*
> 
> ...


.


----------



## cris (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news*
> 
> *SALERNITANA (4-3-1-2): Sepe; Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri; L.Coulibaly, Radovanovic, Kastanos; Ederson; Djuric, Bonazzoli.*
> 
> ...


Ararli


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news*
> 
> *SALERNITANA (4-3-1-2): Sepe; Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri; L.Coulibaly, Radovanovic, Kastanos; Ederson; Djuric, Bonazzoli.*
> 
> ...


I granata hanno una formazione impresentabile. Si sono riempiti poi di vecchi bolliti. Mercato senza senso.


----------



## admin (18 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni dopo le ultime news*
> 
> *SALERNITANA (4-3-1-2): Sepe; Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri; L.Coulibaly, Radovanovic, Kastanos; Ederson; Djuric, Bonazzoli.*
> 
> ...



Aggiornate


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Prevedo uno 0 a 3 gia' nel primo tempo, siamo troppo superiori.


----------



## 13-33 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Basta vincere niente proclami, rispetto e umilita.
Testa bassa e vincere !!!!


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

*Le formazioni dalla GDS*


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Purtroppo non incontreremo una Salernitana dimessa e inutile come sarebbe stata qualche settimana fa, ma una sorta di "legione straniera" appena assemblata da Sabatini e che non può avere appreso ancora nulla dal nuovo tecnico. Pertanto loro giocheranno tutto sui duelli personali. È chiaro che siamo superiori in tutto, ma il rischio di contrasti pesanti in ogni parte del campo è altissimo, l'unica cosa che temo sono gli infortuni.


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


Partita del + 11 sulla quinta.
da vincere senza se e senza ma.....sperando che non ci siano episodi avversi.


----------



## Mika (19 Febbraio 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Partita del + 11 sulla quinta.
> da vincere senza se e senza ma.....sperando che non ci siano episodi avversi.


Dobbiamo chiuderla nel primo tempo, 3-0 come contro la Lazio, gli episodi avversi modello Spezia avvengono se tu sei sul pareggio al 90'. Contro la Salernitana non deve accadere.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni dalla GDS*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio un sabato sera gongolante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

siamo in forma, non voglio soffrire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

siamo in forma, non voglio soffrire.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

*UFFICIALI
*
*SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.

Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *Salernitana*
> 
> *Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


Io vedo Diaz, non Kessie


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.
> 
> Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.
> 
> Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


.


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.
> 
> Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


Forza ragazzi !!


----------



## Baba (19 Febbraio 2022)

Su cm.com danno Kessie in panchina


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.
> 
> Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer; Messias, Brahim, Leao; Giroud.*


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.
> 
> Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.
> 
> Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


Nessuna partita è scontata, ok, ma non voglio nemmeno pensare alla possibilità di perdere punti contro la Salernitana. Dai ragazzi, prendiamoci sti 3 punti e guardiamo le altre


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2022)

I campionati si vincono con le piccole. Altra prova di fondamentale importanza per capire dove andremo a parare. Mettere altri 2 punti extra tra noi e la Juve, aumentare la pressione su Inter e Napoli è essenziale.

Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Mika (19 Febbraio 2022)

Konrad ha scritto:


> I campionati si vincono con le piccole. Altra prova di fondamentale importanza per capire dove andremo a parare. Mettere altri 2 punti extra tra noi e la Juve, aumentare la pressione su Inter e Napoli è essenziale.
> 
> Forza Milan!!!


Vi ricordate quando, solo quattro anni fa a febbraio dovevamo fare la rincorsa per l'ultimo posto EL? Che per tutti noi le partite erano prive di brio? L'adrenalina del vincere per rimanere avanti totalmente assente? Quanto vi sono mancate queste sensazioni di vertice?


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Con un trequartista e/o ala destra del calibro di Leao saremmo devastanti, perché in difesa e centrocampo siamo solidissimi (unica falla è Romagnoli)


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate quando, solo quattro anni fa a febbraio dovevamo fare la rincorsa per l'ultimo posto EL? Che per tutti noi le partite erano prive di brio? L'adrenalina del vincere per rimanere avanti totalmente assente? Quanto vi sono mancate queste sensazioni di vertice?


A me quasi cinquantenne che ho vissuto il Milan vincente...da morire...


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2022)

Partita da vincere in ciabatte


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Loro non hanno le forze per fare un partitone di 90 minuti, tutto corsa e ritmi alti, vediamo.
Bisogna fare gol nel primo tempo, forza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

c'è diaz, era meglio kessie inizialmente


----------



## Gamma (19 Febbraio 2022)

Forza ragazzi! Voglio una partita di livello, senza sofferenze inutili!


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SALERNITANA: Sepe, Mazzocchi, Dragusin, Fazio, Ranieri, Kastanos, Radovanovic, Coulibaly, Ribery, Djuric, Bonazzoli.
> 
> Milan: Maignan; Calabria, Tomori, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Bennacer Messias, Kessie, Leao; Giroud. *


Non vorrei guardarla perché ho paura che questa Armata Brancaleone appena assemblata picchi come fabbri. Mi farò coraggio.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Attenzione a questi cessi.. stanno invasati


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Giocano senza niente da perdere, è già iniziata difficile


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questi cessi sono entrati col sangue agli occhi


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Messiassssss dajeeeee


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gooooolllll


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

messiasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

*Gooooooollllllll*

*Messiasssssss*


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Messiasss


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

almeno soddisfazioni dal Milan dopo la delusione City


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gooooollll Messiaaaaaaaas


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che roba la difesa della Salernitana


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Goooooooooool


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

a sky sembra sia morto qualcuno.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

Salernitana imbarazzante eh che buco


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahaah evvaiiiiii


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Bello il passaggio di Theo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gol!


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gesuuu


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Febbraio 2022)

Daje messiaaas


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia Theo che giocata. E bravo Messias


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao fa a BOTTE VAI


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Messias molto molto meglio di Borini sulla desta, come sostenuto da sempre


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a sky sembra sia morto qualcuno.


Se vinciamo lo scudo qualcuno là schiatta sicuramente


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Febbraio 2022)

Messias sembra uno dei pochi in rosa a sentire la porta. Quando ha l'occasione di calciare in porta, è quasi sempre pericoloso, anzi, quasi sempre segna.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque Messias molto molto meglio di Borini sulla desta, come sostenuto da sempre


Per me il prossimo anno ci può stare in rosa ma come titolare voglio altro se possibile.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a sky sembra sia morto qualcuno.


Ancora non hai fatto disdetta a quei gobbi di m...


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rotto Calabria


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora non hai fatto disdetta a quei gobbi di m...


ho lo sport, perchè non posso far a meno del mysky.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Messias sembra uno dei pochi in rosa a sentire la porta. Quando ha l'occasione di calciare in porta, è quasi sempre pericoloso, anzi, quasi sempre segna.


Senza la ladrata di Milan spezia il suo score sarebbe importante. Subito sotto gli attaccanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao conquista fallo davanti all'area ma poteva giocarsela meglio, c'era una prateria


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

dai messias


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali da quando ha segnato su punizione ad in inizio stagione non ne ha più tirata mezza. I misteri della fede.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Veloci a fare il 2-0, non ho intenzione di vedere un Milan-Samp 2.0


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

mamma mia diaz.....


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brahim si dia una svegliata


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

se avessimo la punta che dico io che si sa muovere in profondità a questi gliene diamo 6


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sto vedendo la partita a sprazzi.

Per ora mi pare ci sia molta confusione. Vediamo di fare altri 2 gol e mettere tutto in ghiaccio...


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se avessimo la punta che dico io che si sa muovere in profondità a questi gliene diamo 6


Un Osimhen...


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ce la dobbiamo sudare e dobbiamo stare molto attenti.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Occhio però


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Basta vincere niente proclami, rispetto e umilita.
> Testa bassa e vincere !!!!



Esatto, mai sottovalutare gli avversari.


----------



## Franz64 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rotto Tonali


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ci è andata bene ci siamo persi Fazio


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra essersi stirato Sandro.....


----------



## Kayl (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali rotto, ci mancava


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dobbiamo fare il 2 e poi il 3... quanto prima


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

tonali rotto


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Problemi muscolari per tonali. Male male male


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rotto Tonali


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

niente. Non riusciamo a tenere i titolari. Beizovic e barella giocando dal 2009 ininterrottamente


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Inizia il rosario della sera


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Si è rotto il nostro top player
Adesso inizia la catacombe per far vincere gli interisti


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Porco giuda, dimmi te se si deve rompere Tonali per giocare contro sti scappati di casa zio santo


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali torna in campo


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nicola Avrà pensato bene di disinnescare Leao/Theo ed anche i nostri due centrali.
Ora esce Tonali e se Kessie non è concentrato si rischia.

Diaz e Leao cerchino di passarsela senza egoismi


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali rotto e siamo solo 1 a 0, è ora di preparare la vaselina.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo sia solo un stiramento, con quel movimento sembra una cosa logica. Se salta 2 settimane lo perdiamo per Udinese e l'andata contro l'Inter...sperando che possa rientrare prima di Napoli. Madonna, che tempismo.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo Messias. Giocatore poco appariscente ma pragmatico e utilissimo


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Porco giuda, dimmi te se si deve rompere Tonali per giocare contro sti scappati di casa zio santo


Sono settimane che mi ripeto che bisogna farlo riposare ogni tanto. Niente da fare.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo che Tonali regga.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno bruci le bambole woodo nascoste di Kessie


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

Porca di quella


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

mah lo farei uscire a sto punto ho tropppa fifa a meno che sia una botta


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

leao stasera è in sciopero?


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Se sto pelato non inizia a tirar fuori i cartellini ci massacrano


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

porca trota


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che fa maignan. Mai una partita chiusa, mai


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco la


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco bravi


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbè, non ho parole. Si sparassero tutti.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ah ahahahaha


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Papera di Mike


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

E ti pareva.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sta partita lo sapevamo che era una trappolona...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

ahahahhaha la rovesciata di Bonazolli


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

figurati se questo qua non fa il gol della vita.


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Papera di Mike qui purtroppo


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Inaccettabile comunque farci prendere in contropiede in questo modo. È bastato un passaggio di Ribéry ed eravamo 3 contro 3


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Per quale motivo quell'uscita?


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Post da scemo e poi papera. 

Bravo Mike.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché Romagnoli era al limite dell'area avversaria????


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romangoli esattamente cosa ci faceva in area avversaria? Sto cesso


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan uscita alla Dollarumma


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Molto bello il loro gol purtroppo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Era nel aria, stiamo giocando da cani. Rilasatissimi. 

Abbiamo rischiato troppe volte contro una Salernitana scarsa. Malissimo Maginan con un uscita totalmente inutile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia che gol da polli che abbiamo preso.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan deve essere meno esplosivo è più calcolatore. Errore alla paperumma


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ovviamente stanno facendo la partita della vita. Dalla prossima settimana le perderanno tutte


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Uscita a caso di Mike


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma perchè, ma poi sembrano fortissimi


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente stanno facendo la partita della vita. Dalla prossima settimana le perderanno tutte


Dai, stiamo facendo schifo noi......


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ovviamente stanno facendo la partita della vita. Dalla prossima settimana le perderanno tutte




Contro il Milan sono tutte così.


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che palle raga bisogna sudarsi pure sta partita che era già morta


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

stasera ci lasciamo le penne.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ho l impressione che non tireremo più in porta stasera


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Porca pupa errore di Maignan, squadra completamente sbilanciata assurdo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dobbiamo giocare con impegno e umiltà.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Febbraio 2022)

L'importante è non farsi male! La partita la portiamo a casa comunque.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Diaz non riesce a ricevere mezza palla.. ma come si fa dai


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

A questo punto dentro Ibra @willcoyote85 se ne farà una ragione.. questa può sbloccarla lo svedese


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma come ca... si fa a rivitalizzare pure sti cessi ? 

mai una gioia. 
facciamo una settimana da dio, e poi sfanculiano tutto quella dopo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A questo punto dentro Ibra @willcoyote85 se ne farà una ragione.. questa può sbloccarla lo svedese


Non c'è ibra


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tonali è entrato in ciabatte oggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

ci scommetto che lo sbatterà fuori bennacer


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cosa stanno combinando


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

TOGLI Diaz è una roba inutile, non serve a niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma che fa sta capra di bennacer ? 

ma quanti contropiedi gli stiamo lasciando a sti qua ? svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti lentissimi ed impacciati. Che cavolo succede?


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque i fuorigioco passivi valgono solo per noi


----------



## meteoras1982 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Bennancer salta l'Udinese, stiamo giocando da cani comunque.


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco che il peocco ammonisce.
Ovviamente uno dei nostri


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Giochiamo con tantissima sufficienza


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lo Gnu ha scritto:


> Non c'è ibra


Okay ma è ancora rotto?


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Continuo a sostenere che deve partire kessi a centrocampo. Diaz quando gli altri sono stanchi nel secondo tempo


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questa la porti a casa con la testa e non con la testardaggine.
Quindi dobbiamo farli correre un po' a vuoto con cambi campo. E la svolta arriverà dal lato dx di Messias dove saranno meno attenti.
I cross per Giroud facciamoli almeno dalla 3/4 o dal fondo e non dalla metà campo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ammonisce Bennacer dopo non aver ammonito per un fallo identico su di lui. Vabbe. Saltera l'Udinese, se ora si spacca Tonali avremo il centrocampo Kessié-Baka/Krunic. Na gioia.


é una di quella sera. Si é gia capito.

Squadra scarsa che entra in campo come se fosse lo scontro salvezza decisivo, noi che comunque segniamo ma poi ci perdiamo per strada giocando in modo troppo arrogante.
In difesa facciamo praticamente un autogol con un brutto errore (e un Romagnoli a spasso davanti al area avversaria). Diversi giocatori decisivi che sembrano in giornata storta (Diaz sta sbagliando tutto ad esempio, Leao oggi lo vedo molto lezioso, Bennacer gia ammonito). Nella riprese si prevodono palle gol clamorosamente sbagliate ed un palo al 85'.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brahim davanti alla porta fa velo. Non tira MAI


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che deve partire kessi a centrocampo. Diaz quando gli altri sono stanchi nel secondo tempo


pioli ha il cervello piombato certe cose non le capisce.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao e Diaz in due oggi non hanno azzeccato mezza azione.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao oggi proprio male


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Okay ma è ancora rotto?


Si, il rientro slitta come il closing!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che imprecisione, non ci passiamo nemmeno la palla decentemente


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

I nostri sbagliano passaggi a 1 metro, boh.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

Troppo leziosi, troppa sufficienza e ci si complica la vita con l'ultima in classifica. Non abbiamo la maturità di andare a vincere con prepotenza su certi campi, non c'è niente da fare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anche Tonali oggi ha sbagliato diverse giocate.



Pit96 ha scritto:


> Leao oggi proprio male


Sembra non esserci di testa, come nelle prime stagioni con la nostra maglia. Poca concentrazione e troppo lezioso


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tra il portiere loro che sembra Benji Price yashin e l'altro che fa le rovesciate.


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sta venendo voglia di spegnere


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma vaffanbagno leao


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Con Diaz si gioca in 10


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao oggi non c'è


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

manco gli stop quando serveeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anche Bennacer sbaglia passaggi in modo assurdo con un autostrada davanti

Ma che cavolo fa Leao? TIRA!!!


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

E quando segna...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa si è mangiato Leao!?!


----------



## Viulento (19 Febbraio 2022)

finisce 4-1 per noi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma perché non tirano sti maledetti


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rebic per Leao daii


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leang


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Febbraio 2022)

Diaz non incide neanche contro la Salernitana...boh


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche Bennacer sbaglia passaggi in modo assurdo con un autostrada davanti
> 
> Ma che cavolo fa Leao? TIRA!!!


Bennacer è un giocatorino, sempre sostenuto.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che imprecisione ragazzi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Con Diaz si gioca in 10


9. Lui e Leao stanno sbagliando le giocate piu semplici. Pero anche Bennacer e Tonali hanno butato via pallin in modo inspiegabile.

Manca proprio la concentrazione oggi.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

TOGLI Diaz basta è NULLO


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Troppi errori.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera senza parole. Male tutti.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

bennacer se va avanti così ci lascia in 10.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bennacer è un giocatorino, sempre sostenuto.


Anche a me in questa stagione non sta piacendo nemmeno un po. Forte nella stagione 20/21, ma in questa stagione oltre al compitino non lo vedo molto incisivo


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2022)

È inutile comunque vincerne due e poi pareggiare o perdere, per.vincere lo scudetto devi fare filotti di 8 vittorie ogni 10 partite.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Theo che corre e passa a vuoto. Non ci siamo proprio


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Mi sta venendo voglia di spegnere


Io ho spento....non è possibile, ogni volta che dobbiamo fare quello step in più facciamo ste prestazioni penose!!


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Credo che vinceremo stasera.. ma si vedono i limiti di questa squadra, ovvero discontinui capace di fare bene con le "Big" ma poi con le piccole fare schifo.. secondo me sarà difficile migliorare su questo punto. La differenza tra una gran squadra ed una normale sta proprio nel vincere contro le squadre ridicole con facilità..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Stiamo sbagliando l'impossibile. Ma una squadra che é prima in classifica come cavolo puo sbagliare talmente tanti passaggi di livello elementare?



Raryof ha scritto:


> TOGLI Diaz basta è NULLO


Concordo. Dentro Salame a destra e Messias al centro.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Diaz non incide neanche contro la Salernitana...boh


Reparti totalmente slegati perché non riesce a ricevere la palla, se gli arriva sbaglia, boh.
Ha perso il posto in favore di Kessie che è un mediano.


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Serve cambiare marcia nel secondo sennò si rischia anche di perderla


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo che vinceremo stasera.. ma si vedono i limiti di questa squadra, ovvero discontinui capace di fare bene con le "Big" ma poi con le piccole fare schifo.. secondo me sarà difficile migliorare su questo punto. La differenza tra una gran squadra ed una normale sta proprio nel vincere contro le squadre ridicole con facilità..


Hai ragione su tutto. Spero tu abbia ragione sulla prima frase ma ci credo poco


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia come stiamo giocando


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi aspettavo proprio una partita così. 

Leao irriconoscibile, sembra addormentato. Diaz completamente nullo. In più ci mettiamo la papera di Maignan. Sveglia!


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Serve cambiare marcia nel secondo sennò si rischia anche di perderla



Se giochiamo così la frittata arriva...


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Diaz quando gli altri sono stanchi nel secondo tempo


D'accordissimo.
Se subentra la spacca.
Se parte dall'inizio si perde.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Credo che vinceremo stasera.. ma si vedono i limiti di questa squadra, ovvero discontinui capace di fare bene con le "Big" ma poi con le piccole fare schifo.. secondo me sarà difficile migliorare su questo punto. La differenza tra una gran squadra ed una normale sta proprio nel vincere contro le squadre ridicole con facilità..


Invece non credo proprio che la porteremo a casa giocando così. Non siamo capaci di vincere giocando male e questo è un enorme limite. Certo che se perdiamo punti con la Salernitana dobbiamo andare a nasconderci


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2022)

Imbarazzanti é dire poco, speriamo bene


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dentro Rebic e il 79 per Leao e Diaz


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questa partita è stregata. Temo amnesie in difesa mentre cerchiamo di segnare


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

dentro saele e kessiè.

fuori diaz e benna.

SUBITO.


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

che odio quando subiamo i dilettanti


----------



## Kayl (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao da fucilare. Serve Rebic, ci vuole la cattiveria.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Dentro Rebic e il 79 per Leao e Diaz




Rebic deve entrare subito, non al minuto 80.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Bennacer sa che é permesso un passaggio verticale non indirizzato verso il proprio portiere?


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Febbraio 2022)

Stiamo facendo schifo


----------



## ARKANA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questa è una di quelle partite maledette in cui loro con 1 tiro fanno 1 goal e nulla più, però sono proprio queste quelle che vanno vinte se si vuole credere nello scudetto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Solito Milan quando dobbiamo vincere contro le squadrette, se ci fosse il Pordenone probabilmente soffriremmo anche contro di loro in questi casi.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Febbraio 2022)

Squadra di sciagurati.

Sbagliamo sempre le stesse partite, imbarazzanti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vinci il derby e poi sputtani lo scudetto con Spezia e Salerntiana, che nervoso...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

A quelli della Salernitana avranno promesso il premio partita. 
Giocano con una foga mai vista.

I nostri molto male.
Poca qualità in mezzo e troppa superficialità alcuni.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rebic è da mettere punta, Kessie al posto di Diaz, se loro calano fisicamente si può fare.
Purtroppo stiamo giocando sotto ritmo, Pioli l'ha preparata la partita o cosa?


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno gli spieghi che se non vincono con le piccole non vincono una mazza


----------



## 13-33 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Abbiamo il talento purtroppo questa squadra no ha la testa...
Molti giocatori hanno avuti la mentalita dei tifosi "qui e facile, 3-0 al intervallo..."
Maignan Tonali Leao Diaz molto molto male !!!!!!
Come si fa a prendere un contro-piede da 80 metri sopra di un gol... INCREDIBILE


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Queste prestazioni confermano, purtroppo, che non siamo da scudetto.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Queste sono le tipiche partite di Ibrahimovic. Ma è sempre fuori...


----------



## Gamma (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia ragazzi, siamo in testa e abbiamo giocato male i primi 45 minuti(con un errore grossolano difensivo che ci sta costando il pari), ma pare che ci stiamo per giocare il quinto posto perdendo 5-0.

Dobbiamo continuare a insistere, attaccare, attaccare e attaccare, il gol arriverà.
Sono queste le partite che mostrano se abbiamo fatto passi avanti o se siamo la stessa squadra dello scorso anno da "vorrei ma non posso".


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque dopo questa ennesima prestazione indegna di Diaz penso si possa davvero provare il 433, 2 in mezzo quando corriamo così poco e male è un disastro, poi davanti fanno 0 pressing e non esiste, incredibile che non riusciamo a pressarli alti...


----------



## JoKeR (19 Febbraio 2022)

ho già l’anima in pace.
Questa partita non la vincerebbe manco il Milan di capello.
Noi ci abbiamo messo molto del nostro, ma il solito ingiustificato livore contro di noi crea sempre un clima assurdo a nostro sfavore.
Esempio: primo fallo di benna = ammonizione.
Pioli infatti si è incavolato di brutto.
Portare via un punto sarà un mezzo miracolo, loro sono in modalità leggenda su ogni pallone.
Al netto del nostro schifo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

La solita partita di  che facciamo nei primi 45 minuti.

Ma ci sta bene così,segnamo e poi trullalero trullalà,l'importante è far girare il pallone,no ?
Questo discorso si faceva già per la partita contro la samp,in cui si cercava (invano) di far capire che non si può sempre rischiare di tenere il risultato sul 1-0,ma bisogna cercare di raddoppiare subito per evitare brutte sorprese.

Eppure non si doveva criticare perchè avevamo vinto,nascondendo i problemi sotto al tappeto.
Ed eccoci qui oggi con la sorpresa in rovesciata di Bonazzoli 

Fortuna che stavolta mancano altri 45 minuti,sempre se Sepe non si trasformi in SuperSepe.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Queste sono le tipiche partite di Ibrahimovic. Ma è sempre fuori...



Contro l'ultima in classifica si dovrebbe vincere comunque.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Se non alziamo i quarti non facciamo nulla.
Ma sbagliamo troppo tecnicamente.
Bennacer quando c'è da sveltire è un disastro .

Poi qualcuno mi spieghi perché le punizioni tonali le calcia MAI.


----------



## mabadi (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rigore su messia o sbaglio visto che il portiere perde palla ed alza due oltre il piede?


----------



## __king george__ (19 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Queste sono le tipiche partite di Ibrahimovic. Ma è sempre fuori...


stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa

questa era proprio la partita per ibra


----------



## WeedoMilan (19 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto pessimismo… ora tireranno fuori le palle! Forza Milan!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> ho già l’anima in pace.
> Questa partita non la vincerebbe manco il Milan di capello.
> Noi ci abbiamo messo molto del nostro, *ma il solito ingiustificato livore contro di noi crea sempre un clima assurdo a nostro sfavore.*
> Esempio: primo fallo di benna = ammonizione.
> ...



Era una ripartenza,il giallo ci stava.
Piuttosto ringrazia Tonali per essersi addormentato in mezzo al campo con la palla tra i piedi e aver perso la solita palla (successo anche negli ultimi secondi contro l'Inter)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque dopo questa ennesima prestazione indegna di Diaz penso si possa davvero provare il 433, 2 in mezzo quando corriamo così poco e male è un disastro, poi davanti fanno 0 pressing e non esiste, incredibile che non riusciamo a pressarli alti...


Rebic o Messias vicini a Giroud, Salame e Leao che devono solamente mettere cross su cross su cross.

Si, sarebbe da provare nel secondo tempo.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

Prendere quel gol in contropiede sul 1-0 è inammissibile. Leao che sbaglia con sufficienza un cross in attacco, Romagnoli totalmente a vuoto in uscita alta che crea una voragine nel centro, Maignan che va a farfalle...assurdo, pazzesco. Siamo dei polli, non riusciamo quasi mai a gestire il vantaggio. Questi sono ultimi in classifica, sveglia!!!!


----------



## Daniele87 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il problema non sono i singoli. Il problema è la mentalità, non si può arrivare a queste partite con la pancia piena, succede troppo spesso, anche con la Samp troppa imprecisione e troppe giocate fatte con sufficienza. 'Ste partite le devi spaccare subito e poi gestire il vantaggio, a prescindere dal fatto che la Salernitana sta facendo la partita della vita, che se le avesse giocate tutte così sarebbe già salvo, ma questa non è una scusante...


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma quelli dell'Inda le fanno le pubblicità?


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oggettivamente la Salernitana sta giocando la partita della vita.
Alla morte su ogni palla.

Sarò prevenuto ma queste cose le vedo solo contro di noi.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Era una ripartenza,il giallo ci stava.
> Piuttosto ringrazia Tonali per essersi addormentato in mezzo al campo con la palla tra i piedi e aver perso la solita palla (successo anche negli ultimi secondi contro l'Inter)


Su tonali ci stava il fallo diciamola tutta. E Benna lo spintona suvvia.
Sempre così per Dio!!!


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Rigore su messia o sbaglio visto che il portiere perde palla ed alza due oltre il piede?


Visto il metro adottato in serie A quello era rigore netto


----------



## JoKeR (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente la Salernitana sta giocando la partita della vita.
> Alla morte su ogni palla.
> 
> Sarò prevenuto ma queste cose le vedo solo contro di noi.


No dai.. Salernitana Juve o Salernitana Inter uguale! O no?


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Prendere quel gol in contropiede sul 1-0 è inammissibile. Leao che sbaglia con sufficienza un cross in attacco, Romagnoli totalmente a vuoto in uscita alta che crea una voragine nel centro, Maignan che va a farfalle...assurdo, pazzesco. Siamo dei polli, non riusciamo quasi mai a gestire il vantaggio. Questi sono ultimi in classifica, sveglia!!!!


Romagnoli è andato a schiantarsi quando sono ripartiti, è INDEGNO, si è proprio tolto, lo fa spesso, si alza e poi ciaone dietro.
Ma ha la personalità lui eh.. lui va in attacco, che imbarazzo 'sto giocatore, contiamo le partite che mancano alla fine di questa sua esperienza da noi perché sarà stupendo!


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Come al solito dobbiamo soffrire come i cani pure con sti scappati di casa.
Comunque errore di Theo che invece di andare sul portatore di palla si accentra dando a Bennacer il compito di andare sul portatore. Dovevano fare il contrario.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao oggi sta pensando alla musica. 
Svogliato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi il problema peggiore per me é la catena centrale.
Bennacer fa il compitino e non incide. Anche quando compagni partono in profondita preferisce l'apoggio di un 2 metri.
Tonali talmente impreciso che sembra Krunic.
Diaz, un disastro totale. Per uno che dovrebbe avere piedi buoni sbaglia passaggi semplicissimi.

Chi rimane? A Sinistra sia Theo che (sopratutto) Leao sono in serata no. Il portoghese nelle ultime partite era sempre bello concentrato e cattivo, puntava l'uomo e andava a 100 al ora. Oggi invece sembra di giocare con tutta la grinta che ci metti in spiaggia quando giochi coi amici dopo 2-3 mojito .


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Uscire nel secondo tempo e vincerla di testa. Non è accettabile perdere punti oggi, dai. Mi aspetto un cambio di marcia, siamo contro l'ultima in classifica. Bisogna distruggerli nel secondo tempo


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Troppo leziosi, troppa sufficienza e ci si complica la vita con l'ultima in classifica. Non abbiamo la maturità di andare a vincere con prepotenza su certi campi, non c'è niente da fare


Leziosi è la parola giusta.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Oggi il problema peggiore per me é la catena centrale.
> Bennacer fa il compitino e non incide. Anche quando compagni partono in profondita preferisce l'apoggio di un 2 metri.
> Tonali talmente impreciso che sembra Krunic.
> Diaz, un disastro totale. Per uno che dovrebbe avere piedi buoni sbaglia passaggi semplicissimi.
> ...


Esatto. 
Pochissima qualità in mezzo.
Un disastro. 
Benna solo e soltanto col sinistro. 
Imbarazzante. 
Perde tempi di gioco a dozzine.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brutto primo tempo, ma loro sono talmente scarsi che sono fiducioso possiamo vincerla anche se in giornata no.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Brutto primo tempo, ma loro sono talmente scarsi che sono fiducioso possiamo vincerla anche se in giornata no.


Devono calare altrimenti è dura. 
Ci ripartono a mille all'ora.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dai su, si può assolutamente vincere


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Io spero solo che loro calino, davvero, ma Pioli deve fare qualcosa, non può concedere il palleggio facile con Diaz che non ha ancora capito che è in campo, la squadra si deve alzare e prendere campo, loro palleggiano tranquilli, non hanno pressione, è qui che è l'errore, andrebbero presi alti senza giocare a tutto campo un po' io un po' te, è assurdo.
Bisogna alzare il ritmo, non giochicchiare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Questa partita è stregata. Temo amnesie in difesa mentre cerchiamo di segnare


la Spezia 2


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dentro Kessie e fuori benna. 
Sicuramente perché ammonito ma tecnicamente prestazione mediocre.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Come al solito, partite facili per noi non ce ne sono.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

entra Cessié


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

*Entra Kessie per Bennacer*


----------



## Pivellino (19 Febbraio 2022)

Fosse ancora il turco a fornire le prestazioni di Diaz ci sarebbero i plotoni di esecuzione


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Diaz ancora in campo. Che errore non prende il trequartista


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Se si abbassa tonali l'azione partirà più veloce.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Brutto primo tempo, ma loro sono talmente scarsi che sono fiducioso possiamo vincerla anche se in giornata no.


Il problema a differenza dei nostri è che ci stanno mettendo una tigna incredibile, trovato il pareggio poi sono andati in trans agonistica. Facciamo attenzione perché queste sono le partite che spesso toppiamo in modo pazzesco. Sarebbe un suicidio stasera


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Milan, dai Leao.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Esigo Rebic entro il 60'. Oggi lo proverei come seconda punta che gira intorno a Giroud e butta sulle sue sponde.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Leao oggi sta pensando alla musica.
> Svogliato.


probabilmente ha rinnovato


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma se entrava questa


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Di poco, cavolo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Buon lancio di Tonali. La Salernitana si fa trovare spesso con la difesa alta. Nel primo tempo non abbiamo fatto un lancio decente (passaggio di Theo a parte), dobbiamo rischiare piu giocate del genere.


Peccato Leao. Gia entrati meglio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagnoli senza senso


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

bo ma quanti errori tecnici mamma mia..................


----------



## chicagousait (19 Febbraio 2022)

Se entrava questa

A me Messias sta piacendo più di Saele


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Su Frank, tagliati quella barba e fatti ricrescere i capelli che sei inguardabile!
Torna il bel Klingon di una volta!


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tanto per sottolineare il nostro consueto culo: rovesciata di loro, con un difensore ben appostato sulla linea (Theo) e gol. Rovesciata nostra a portiere battuto: fuori di un niente. Giusto per la cronaca, eh.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma con Leao libero in fascia chi è che ha buttato via la palla lì????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

E finalmente, Fabbri


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ederson è un Bennacer brasiliano


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Giroud è già la seconda mozzarella che tira di testa


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sono entrati con altro piglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questo fallo su Leao é un altra ammonizione netta.

Il portoghese é entrato come si deve in questo secondo tempo. Speriamo bene.


Ma Romagnoli cosa fa sempre in area della Salernitana?


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2022)

Scandaloso


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ridicolo Fabbri, non fischia su Theo per non dover espellere quel cesso di Ederson. Incredibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Questo fallo su Leao é un altra ammonizione netta.
> 
> Il portoghese é entrato come si deve in questo secondo tempo. Speriamo bene.
> 
> ...


Vuole segnare per farsi dare più soldi al rinnovo


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il pelato non ammonisce nessuno, maledetto


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna sto Diaz


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

TOGLI DIAZ basta, ma non ne piglia una dio santo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vorrei ricordare a tutti che Fabbri era l'arbitro del famoso fallo di mano di Alex Sandro rivisto al VAR e comunque non fischiato. Si, proprio quella decisione fu di Fabbri. Un nome che da quel giorno non ho piu dimenticato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Diaz non ha il fisico per giocare a certi livelli. Aveva 35 metri di vantaggio, ma come si fa


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Brahim tragico.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Molto brava la Salernitana.
Molto bravo Nicola


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che rischio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Basta Diaz! Regala qualsiasi palla. Tutte dritte sui giocatori con la maglia granata.

Prestazione veramente scandalosa.


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

che fa Giroud ???
alza la palla


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma nooo Giroud


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma no Olivier!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il problema è che esce Diaz chi entra? Rebic? Krunic? Un vero trequartista di ruolo non c è


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che c... segna però!


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Eccolo li un altro maledetto Yashin


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

finalmente fuori il nanetto. 

dai ante, cazzimma.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco, mancava il gol sbagliato. Esecuzione pessima di Giroud.


Siamo al 60'. Basta con Diaz, metti Rebic, subito!


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come fai a sbagliare lì cooommeee


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

dai criminale è il tuo momento.


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente fuori Diaz


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dai Rebic, riscattati. Ci serve uno dei tuoi gol pesanti


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Io non di posso credere che sto vedendo una partita così nel momento della verità


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente fuori Diaz


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco un altro giallo, maledetto pelato di m...


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dai che segna Ante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Eccolo li un altro maledetto Yashin



Non era una parata difficilissima. Per come si era messo Giroud il pallone poteva andare solo in quella direzione, se non lo angola bene a quel punto é un regalo al portiere o almeno un assist per una bella parata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

se non si segna mai mai mai di testa.....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Fabbri sta fischiando malissimo e con la sua gestione pessima sta crescendo il nervosismo per entrambe le squadre. Certi arbitri sono totalmente inadeguati per la Serie A.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sto iniziando ad alterare


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

sprechiamo troppo


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

leao non ne ha azzeccata una che sia una.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

che piedi leao......... terribile.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo in confusione totale, poco da fare


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anche Tonali oggi in versione Krunic. Boh, spiegatemi sta finta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan oggi se l'è venduta per caso?


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che fa maignan


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oddio Mike....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che piedi leao......... terribile.


Quando vai a quella velocità è dura. Se era forte pure con i piedi era Ronaldo il fenomeno


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma che ca... fa pure maignan ? ma perchè ste robe ?


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si fa?!?!?


----------



## Konrad (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che cosa fa Maignan???


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ci mancava solo la rabona dopo la rovesciata da parte di sto cesso


----------



## ARKANA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera maignan è in modalità dollarumma


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che **** fa Maignan stasera? Santo Romagna


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sulla qualità dei cross non siamo lontanamente fra i primi.
Vocazione al suicidio stasera


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cosa fa Maignan oggi cooosa dio mio


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo la rovesciata ci mancava il gol di rabona


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan letteralmente impazzito oggi.

Ma prima della partita hanno dato LSD nelle bottigliette del acqua ai nostri? Vedo cose inspiegabili.


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mike non in giornata stasera


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Febbraio 2022)

Confusione mentale. Serve un po' di fortuna stasera, la mettiamo al 90°


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma maignan è ubriaco stasera?


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Io lo toglierei Maignan. Non si può rischiare così


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che figuraccia ragazzi


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

sti baardi andranno in B con un punto contro di noi e saranno soddisfatti.


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2022)

queste partite ti fanno capire cosa manca a questa squadra per vincere qualcosa.
e ci metto dentro tutti.....


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

basta articoloni su maignan che lo distraggono


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non possiamo far battere i cornere a Theo. É un idiozia totale


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sta squadra non si merita niente, non abbiamo proprio umiltà oltre a gente che non sa calciare in porta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

L'Inter sta partita l'ha vinta tipo 5-0.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anche tonali oggi non c'è


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dai portiamola a casa, in qualunque modo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che fallo ridicolo che fischia


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

mai una gioia sugli angoli. 

l'inter avrà fatto 1/3 dei suoi gol così.


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mori Fabbri


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Assurdo questo fallo


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il Milan non è storicamente squadra da scudetto, e questa partita ne è dimostrazione


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Quanti errori.


----------



## danjr (19 Febbraio 2022)

cerchiamo di portare a casa almneno un punto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non abbiamo molti saltatori. Theo di testa o di tira sui corner é estremamente pericoloso. Pioli lo fa battere i corner. Un errore che ripete in continuazione.



Ahahaha Fabbri, ovviamente ammonisce di nuovo uno dei nostri


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco....


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Eccolo qua. Logico

Tomori a farfalle


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

santo cielo


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

eccallà. 

ma dove stracàzzo andiamo ? dove ?


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non ci sono parole


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho parole.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Più si parla di scudetto più iniziamo a fare schifo. Complimenti


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vincere servirebbe per la zona Champions non per quello che tanto non riusciremo comunque a fare


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Apposto. Andate aff....


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Bravissimi tutti


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbè ragazzi, siamo assurdi.


----------



## folletto (19 Febbraio 2022)

Finita


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si fa? Ma come si fa?


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vergognatevi
Ho spento


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Finita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vergogna. Solo vergogna. Al centro Cessié fantastico


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Eccola la. Maledetto Elliott e tutta la sua banda.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Pioli out subito


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Kessiè e Tomori terribili


----------



## chicagousait (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbe mi dedico ad altro


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tomori inguardabile


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2022)

Lo scudetto certo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

E' questi vogliono vincere lo scudetto?


----------



## Walker (19 Febbraio 2022)

Allucinante


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie con lo stacco da paraplegico.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie e Tomori a farfalle


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie la fa apposta


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questi gol li fai se vai in fondo sulla fascia anziché infilarti nell'imbuto dalla 3/4 in su.
Giroud non viene sfruttato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mi viene solo da bestemmiare in ogni lingua possibile


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Febbraio 2022)

me lo sentivo che questa sarebbe stata una benevento 2.0, altro che chiuderla dopo 15 minuti


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Segnatevelo: da domenica prossima questi cessi le perderanno tutte


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Kessie con lo stacco da paraplegico.


Gioca per l'Inter


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

le bestemmie non si contano qui


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma si vergognassero e basta dai. Ogni volta la stessa storia, fanno solo ridere


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ogni volta che si potrebbe riaprire il campionato....noi non ci pensiamo due volte per chiuderlo.

Prestazioni indegna di tutta la squadra. Mentalita inaccettabile. Sono entrati in ciabatte.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

Chi è che diceva che si vinceva? Ecco qua...questo è il Milan. Capace di tutto, anche di perdere contro una squadra già retrocessa


----------



## Devil man (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sparatevi...


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che degrado madonna


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2022)

Spengo, avete ragione voi. Tutti fortissimi. Un branco di ragazzini sopravvalutati


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Haha


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Milan spezia


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Bisogna seriamente pensare al prossimo allenatore, Pioli non è cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Segnatevelo: da domenica prossima questi cessi le perderanno tutte



Sicuro.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ci mancano le palle


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

Godo.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Borini...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

E fatelo un goal da calcio d angolo ogni tanto, santo dio


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Pensavo che avremmo vinto.. niente questa squadra è questa. O Iddiot tira fuori i soldi e compra almeno 2 top players oppure sarà sempre cosi.. squadra che ha un limite che non si può superare.


----------



## Solo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Stefano Pioli. 

Non c'è altro da dire. 

Chi nasce perdente muore perdente.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

spezia non è stato un caso


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

come buttare via una stagione


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

Kessie svegliati


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che schifo mamma mia 

Impossibile ribaltarla


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

dai c'è tempo ancora


----------



## Miro (19 Febbraio 2022)

Stacco, perchè se no butto il televisore dalla finestra. Che banda di senzapalle.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mettiamo la nostra punta di riserva e speriamo in un miracolo!
Ah, Ibra é infortunato. Ok, mettiamo Pellegri!
Ah, lo abbiamo ceduto e rimpiazzato con un bambino serbo? Vabbe, mettiamo il bambino serbo.
Ah, anche lui é fuori perche 'non pronto'? Vabbe, chiudiamo tutto.


----------



## Marco T. (19 Febbraio 2022)

Fanno ****** tutti oggi


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

speriamo in un miracolo......


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Diaz per quelli che ne sanno di calcio non puo giocare in serie a .
Fuori bennacer dentro l'indegno milan a picco .
Che vergogna


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

DAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non sono sorpreso, ste partite le stecchiamo.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

buongiorno ante eh. 

all'alba di febbraio inizia la tua stagione.


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

*Goooooollllllllllll*

*Rebiccccccccc*


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeeeee dai!!!!


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ante Rebic, l'unico con le palle


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Febbraio 2022)

E ora la vinciamo.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno mettiamo l'anima in pace. Prendiamoci il pari.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ante fondamentale, ora arrembaggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Aaaaaaaante, fuori los cojones!


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Febbraio 2022)

Godooooo grande anteeeee


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

ci mancava uno che segna da fuori


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dai caaaaaaavolo


----------



## Igniorante (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che squadra ridicola che abbiamo, mamma mia.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gol ma sono delusissimo, troppo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Gran goal di Ante


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Adesso vinciamola!!!
Non ce l'ho fatta a spegnere


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dai forza


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ottimo! Quanto bene farà questo gol ad Ante!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mentalmente è meglio il 2-2 ora che l'1-1 di 5 minuti fa


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dai che segna Ante



Taaaaccccc


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sti cessi venditori di pesce maledetti, devono morire in B


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dai Ante un altro


----------



## marcus1577 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ante titolareeeee pioloooooo hai rotto le @@ con sto nano spagnolo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## uolfetto (19 Febbraio 2022)

Un punto potrebbe anche fare la differenza tra quarto e quinto posto a fine stagione...


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

mannaggia Giroud


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

ci vuole un rgore.......anzi no.....kessie senno' lo sbaglia.....maledetto!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Leao vuole strafare sempre


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sto infame miracolato di Bonazzoli sta sempre in terra.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ho l'impressione che ad alcuni tremino le gambe (Salame e stranamente Maignan, Romagnoli e Kessié).


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Azz era messo meglio Rebic


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio tre punti. Ora spietati. Dai.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Leao vuole strafare sempre


Fa bene. Sono i giocatori di personalità che ci provano che portano vantaggi. Il fatto che non ci riesca ora, non vuol dire che ad un certo punto nella partita non ti porti un vantaggio


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2022)

possibile che bisogna andare sotto per poter avere una squadra che attacca con ritmo ? che pressa alto ? dai.....
ribadisco finché ci saranno queste prestazioni....non si vincerà mai nulla.


imho


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

si ma quanto tempo che perdono questi, madonnaaaa


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ai nostri passano attraverso, assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Salame é entrato in campo ma ancora non é arrivato nemmeno minimamente in partita.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque anche il pareggio è un disastro, ma visto che al 75esimo stavamo perdendo sembra quasi un buon risultato


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma quanto tempo che perdono questi, madonnaaaa


È ancora lunga, dipende da noi


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio 3 punti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

2 minuti persi per un doppio cambio.


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2022)

ogni fallo un giallo


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mr birillo Romagnoli.


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagna fallo inutilissimo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

sbrgateviiiiiiiii!!!!!!!


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

C'è li sta ammonendo tutti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagnoli pessimo. Nervoso con la palla ed ora con il solito fallo da stupido. Qualsiasi giocatore con un minimo di velocita lo mette in difficolta. Incredibile


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagna piantatissimo, una sciagura, ogni volta rimane solo in fascia, è pericoloso.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non voglio più sentire la parola scudetto da allenatore squadra e tifosi


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo vergognosi Comunque


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vai coi regali adesso, niente da fare.


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ogni fischio dell'arbitro è a nostro sfavore.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

Bonazzoli figlio di *****.....


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

sti cessi se giocassero tutte le domeniche così sarebbero salvi da un bel pezzo. 

sempre noi rivitalizziamo ste squadre morte.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sti cessi se giocassero tutte le domeniche così sarebbero salvi da un bel pezzo.
> 
> sempre noi rivitalizziamo ste squadre morte.


Abbiamo regalato noi la partita, altro che che


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Salame orribile. Fa solo casino


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Saele tiene sempre troppo il pallone, si crede Salah ultimamente.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Cos'è questa novità della costruzione del gioco dal basso oggi?


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

pure i rinvii stasera sbaglia mike.......allucinante.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si fa a regalare palla cosi


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Li facciamo 3 punti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Maignan, Romagnoli e Tomori sono ubriachi? Come gestiscono la palla? Buttate la in avanti! Non é cosi difficile


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Una squadra in confusione contro la salernitana ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Giroud stasera inutile


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Boh,forse Maignan sta giocando con la febbre a 40, irriconoscibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Partita vergognosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a regalare palla cosi


Ma veramente! Basta con i passaggi indietro che non fanno altro che metterci in difficolta.

Gestione veramente orribile in questi ultimi minuti. Dal 78' non gestiamo piu in modo decente un possesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Con lo spezia ci poteva stare. Oggi…


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Florenzi che chiede palla per fare un retropassaggio al portiere.


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan Tomori Tonali Leao un disastro


----------



## iceman. (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ci avrà anche fatto vincere il derby ma giroud la porta non la becca quasi mai.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ora un altra settimana di interviste piene di "ora vogliamo vincere" prima di entrare in ciabatte in campo contro l'Udinese.


Salame sta sbagliando TUTTO


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Queste palle molli...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nessuno che passa la palla lì davanti.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Saelemaekers superato in velocità da Fazio...


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

saele sta riusciendo a fare più schifo di diaz, complimenti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Sto salame dopo la firma non ne ha beccata mezza, incredibile


----------



## Miro (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ora un altra settimana di interviste piene di "ora vogliamo vincere" prima di entrare in ciabatte in campo contro l'Udinese.
> 
> 
> Salame sta sbagliando TUTTO


E' il Borini belga, anzi neanche perché Borini era più forte.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Salame che schifo


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Usare la testa!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Febbraio 2022)

Addio sogni scudetto...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo una banda di ignoranti. Vedere come abbiamo gestito questi ultimi 15 minuti é da manuale del calcio - come esempio negativo. Peggio di cosi é impossibile


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ciao ciao scudetto
Figura vergognosa, se ci prenderanno per il culo fino a maggio sarà meritatissimo


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rebic è già il secondo pallone che spara a casaccio


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma vai a quel paese rebic


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Niente, ogni anno dobbiamo fare la beneficenza e regalare punti ai casi disperati del campionato. 

Finirà solo quando andrà via quel mediocre di Pioli e quei morti di fame di Elliot


----------



## kipstar (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma non ci siamo proprio


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Meno male che Rebic ha fatto il gol, perché sarei andato lì a menarlo oggi


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Nooo Rebic


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che fa rebic


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ante ha sbagliato tutto tranne il gol.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Rebic che fa


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rebic ma che fai


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

3 punti li facciamo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tomori...perche miri fuori dal campo? PERCHE?!?!?! Perdi mezzo minuto cosi


----------



## Andris (19 Febbraio 2022)

ma diamine faiiiiii

melma di capitano


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia partita lercia davvero, una pena.


----------



## Igniorante (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> 3 punti li facciamo



Si in tre partite


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo gestendo questo ultimi palloni in un modo veramente da mani nei capelli


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2022)

Praticamente dopo il 2-2 invece di gasarci ci siamo addormentati. Ottimo. Partita da WWE


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagnoli...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che squadra "ignorante"


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna santa Romagna....


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagnoli da prendere a calci nel culo


----------



## Simo98 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si fa a sbagliare tutti questi cross?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

SPARATI ROMAGNOLI. Che deficente, che infame


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagna vai a casa vai


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Febbraio 2022)

Che figura barbina


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il non avere un signore attaccante la in mezzo...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vista la prestazione abbiamo guadagnato un punto.


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ma dove vogliamo andare con padre piolo


----------



## diavolo (19 Febbraio 2022)

Si vergognino tutti


----------



## kYMERA (19 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo vergognosi Comunque


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Febbraio 2022)

Finita. Abbiamo giocatori ignoranti


Romagnoli nei ultimi minuti ha regalato 4-5 volte la palla alla Salernitana.


----------



## MagicBox (19 Febbraio 2022)

Davvero una prestazione indegna.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vergogna.
Basta .
Mi sono rotto le palle.


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Febbraio 2022)

da nascondersi per mesi


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi sono entrati in campo senza voglia e sicuri di avere i 3 punti in tasca. Sono da crocifiggere. Vergognosi.


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2022)

Andate a nascondervi


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Invece di assediarli ci siamo cavati addosso. Ci mancava Ibra stasera ma è un ectoplasma


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo se ora i pagliacci ritardati vengono a parlare ancora di scudetto.


----------



## hiei87 (19 Febbraio 2022)

E vogliamo vincere il campionato. Qua toccherà aspettare ancora l'ultima giornata per sperare di arrivare quarti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Rebic a parte il gol è stato veramente una roba da terza categoria


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non ne posso più di questa mediocrità. Quando finirà?


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagnoli una vergogna di giocatorino, ringrazio dio che presto ce ne libereremo.


----------



## sottoli (19 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna che schifo...ma chissenefrega del centrale del centrocampista prendete un'ala destra e un attaccante va


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

che schifezza. 

senza il gol di rebic dal nulla eravamo ancora qua a cercare di buttarla dentro.....neanche con le mani stasera. 

alcuni sono entrati malissimo. 
meno chiacchiere in settimana, testa bassa e pedalare.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questa squadra è perfetta per disintegrare i sogni.
A immagine e somiglianza della proprietà.


----------



## rossonerosud (19 Febbraio 2022)

abbiamo fatto schifo


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo sta partita altro che rinnovi...chiederei la rescissione di contratto a mezza squadra. Pure l'aumento vogliono, poverini


----------



## Miro (19 Febbraio 2022)

Uguale alla partita con il Cagliari a fine della scorsa stagione. Quando c'è da alzare l'asticella, si cagano in mano.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Troppa sufficienza con le piccole che con noi si trasformano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vergogna, vergogna, vergogna!


----------



## Milanoide (19 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Salernitana e piccolo Milan.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Elliot ha dato l'ordine.

Non sia mai a vincere veramente, qua si fa solo business


----------



## enigmistic02 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Quando in attacco avremo un paio di giocatori da scudetto in più, allora potremo vincerlo.


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2022)

E' da inizio settimana che questi la menavano col fermare il Milan, hanno fatto la partita della vita, adesso le perderanno tutte ma a loro non importa.
Noi semplicementi indegni, non salvo assolutamente nessuno stasera


----------



## Zenos (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi serviva un attaccante negli ultimi minuti,ma noi prendiamo 18 Enni che devono fare l'intera preparazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho parole.
Sono nauseato.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non fai in tempo a entusiasmarti che ti fanno andare in bestia. 

PRIMI, crediamoci nello SCUDETTO. 
Ma state zitti e andate a zappare


----------



## Swaitak (19 Febbraio 2022)

sempre figure e mme con i benevento, ma dove vogliamo andare


----------



## JoKeR (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non sono nemmeno incalzato.
A fine primo tempo ho scritto che sarebbe stato un mezzo miracolo non perderla..
Infatti.
Immondi tutti, dai nostri all’arbitro alla solita partita alla morte degli avversari.
Ma proprio alla morte.. un grosso mah..
E poi diciamo grazie alla proprietà che non ha sostituito Kjaer…. Oggi sulle palle alte eravamo in difficoltà perenne, però Romagnoli fa schifo.. rischiavo Pierre e bona.
Romagna non può giocare.


----------



## Calemme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno rotto il *****. Hanno strarotto il ***** tutti.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

Appena si riparla di scudetto, di 13 finali e caxxi vari facciamo sempre ste figure di m.... questa poi davvero Inaccettabile contro una squadra praticamente già in B e che farà si e no, altri due/tre punti da qui alla fine. Vergogna


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vergogna!!!
E ci è pure andata pure bene che il gol di Rebic è stato una dormita del portiere.
Comunque, furto di Serra o meno, pure con lo Spezia abbiamo sbagliato troppo in avanti, non si vincono i campionati così.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Febbraio 2022)

La partita della vita hanno fatto questi...devono fallire fallire fallire fallire fallire


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho parole. Non salvo nessuno, forse e dico forse, Kessiè.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Invece di assediarli ci siamo cavati addosso. Ci mancava Ibra stasera ma è un ectoplasma


Il pressing lo hanno fatto loro, noi abbiamo giocato sotto ritmo, abbiamo regalato un uomo con Diaz e poi ci siamo scansati sui gol.
Diaz ragazzi è un giocatorino, gli mangiano in testa, dovrebbe essere infallibile palla al piede perché fisicamente lo spostano tutti, logico che gli avversari si gasino ogni volta.
Squadra senza idee comunque, il solito non gioco, senza ritmo, boh, Pioli non sa fare altro gioco, non conosce altri moduli, si fida di giocatori che sistematicamente toppano.
E' ora di trovare altro, finché sarà qui quello sarà quarto posto all'ultima giornata.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ragà, a parte i limit della rosa il fallire sistematicamente contro le piccole e ogni volta quando si va in vantaggio ha un nome e un cognome, Stefano Pioli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Febbraio 2022)

si è visto subito che non l'avremmo mai vinta


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Una roba difficile da spiegare. Siamo semplicemente inadatti


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non sono nemmeno incalzato.
> A fine primo tempo ho scritto che sarebbe stato un mezzo miracolo non perderla..
> Infatti.
> Immondi tutti, dai nostri all’arbitro alla solita partita alla morte degli avversari.
> ...


Se sei onesto, oggi ha fatto schifo anche Tomori


----------



## danjr (19 Febbraio 2022)

Classica nostra partita contro Benevento/salernitana/spezia ecc


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

1 punto guadagnato, di solito ste partite le perdiamo. 
Avremmo fatto fatica anche con l'Arezzo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se sei onesto, oggi ha fatto schifo anche Tomori



Male tutti, uno schifo, anche Maignan e Tomori.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La partita della vita hanno fatto questi...devono fallire fallire fallire fallire fallire



Sono già in B, ma contro di noi diventano leoni.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Non ho parole. Non salvo nessuno, forse e dico forse, Kessiè.



Infatti ha solo regalato il gol del due a uno


----------



## Igniorante (19 Febbraio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> E' da inizio settimana che questi la menavano col fermare il Milan, hanno fatto la partita della vita, adesso le perderanno tutte ma a loro non importa.
> Noi semplicementi indegni, non salvo assolutamente nessuno stasera



Sí ma gli stessi discorsi li faranno anche contro Inda, Rube, Nabbule ecc...
Però con noi puntualmente ci riescono, se non è la Salernitana è il Verona il Cesena o il Cagliari di turno.
Ci manca qualcosa, è palese.


----------



## JoKeR (19 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se sei onesto, oggi ha fatto schifo anche Tomori


Ho detto che siamo andati in difficoltà sulle palle alte tutta la partita.
Vicino a Romagna sta peggiorando tantissimo anche Tomori, che stasera ha fatto male, ma mai quanto il capitone, il quale negli ultimi 3 minuti ha regalato 5 volte la palla agli avversarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Questa sera Maignan ci ha messo del suo.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ve lo avevo detto dopo il non mercato che la parola scudetto non va nemmeno pensata. 
Torniamo a parlare di bilanci e conti in ordine.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Vieni da piangere.

Tomori Maigan Disastrosi.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ho detto che siamo andati in difficoltà sulle palle alte tutta la partita.
> Vicino a Romagna sta peggiorando tantissimo anche Tomori, che stasera ha fatto male, ma mai quanto il capitone, il quale negli ultimi 3 minuti ha regalato 5 volte la palla agli avversarsi.


Almeno ha salvato un gol su vaccata di Maignan, quindi la sufficienza gliela dò.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ve lo avevo detto dopo il non mercato che la parola scudetto non va nemmeno pensata.
> Torniamo a parlare di bilanci e conti in ordine.



Lo scudetto non è mai stato affar nostro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Febbraio 2022)

E' chiaro che la Salernitana aveva il premio partita con un bell'assegnone già firmato, si vedeva dal primissimo minuto. Non hanno mai giocato così.

Ma ciò non giustifica lo schifo indegno e vergognoso che abbiamo messo in campo.

A questo punto preferivo perdere il derby. Avvicinarsi al "sogno" con fatica ed entusiasmo e poi gettare tutto nel cesso contro queste squadracce da B è oltraggioso. Andassero tutti a...


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Febbraio 2022)

Anche se avessimo vinto oggi, la prossima magari non avremmo vinto. Secondo me non c'entra nulla il "Non avere le palle" questa è la rosa, questi sono i limiti.. se avessimo battuto la Salernitana, la Fiorentina lo Spezia significa essere una grande squadra. La differenza è lì. Manca talento che solo la grana può comprare.

In questa serie A mediocre non hai nemmeno bisogno di chissà chi.. ma almeno un paio di top servono.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti male oggi. 
Non può essere un caso .
Loro in modalità partita della vita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Il peggior Magnain della stagione
Tomori con Djuric non è ha presa una
Tonali stanco e si vede
Leao tornato in versione Niang
Diaz solito invisibile
Rebic irritante e supponente


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Febbraio 2022)

Squadra di buffoni, il derby vinto ormai non centra più niente, ogni anno a sbagliare le stesse partite, Pioli a fine anno deve andare via, incompetente 

Maignan 4
Theo 6
Tomori 4,5
Romagnoli 5
Calabria 5,5
Tonali 5
Bennacer 6
Messias 6,5
Diaz 5
Leao 5
Giroud 5,5

Kessiè 6
Rebic 5,5
Saelemaekers 5
Florenzi 6

Pioli 4


----------



## JoKeR (19 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Almeno ha salvato un gol su vaccata di Maignan, quindi la sufficienza gliela dò.


Ah si vero..
Io no, malissimo Maignan e i due centrali.
Il portiere non tanto per il primo gol, perché oggettivamente la palla poteva finire lo stesso a Bonazzoli di sponda, ma per tutto il resto.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che la Salernitana aveva il premio partita con un bell'assegnone già firmato, so vedeva dal primissimo minuto. Non hanno mai giocato così.
> 
> Ma ciò non giustifica lo schifo indegno e vergognoso che abbiamo messo in campo.
> 
> A questo punto preferivo perdere il derby. Avvicinarsi agli obiettivi con fatica ed entusiasmo e poi gettare tutto nel cesso contro queste squadracce da B è oltraggioso. Andassero tutti a...


Esatto. 
Ti logorano proprio.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ad occhio la maggior parte di questi non ha la personalità per andare a vincere, a partire dal tizio in panca.
Io non me la prendo troppo, l'importante sarà capire chi vale e chi no, ad esempio un Romagnoli sarebbe da tenere in panca per Kalulu, così per cominciare, se non devi vincere almeno gioca con giocatori che hai sotto contratto anche gli anni a venire.
E' una squadra da mulino bianco, finché vedrò un tizio in panca che fa giocare Diaz e lo tiene dentro accanendosi non crederò a nulla, perché poi ha 0 credibilità quando lo toglie per un mediano.
Io non credo a miracoli simili, il mediano sulla trequarti o attaccanti che segnano solo per puro caso, cambia modulo e basta, credito non ne hai, ma continuando così non andrà da nessuna parte e il Milan non deve accontentarsi di un tizio che arriva quarto e si pensa di aver vinto il mondo, ci vuole crescita e io vedo le stesse cose degli anni scorsi, con l'unica differenza che adesso prendiamo i bimbi per mandarli all'asilo e chi è titolare ora non ha la personalità nemmeno per risaltare in partite come queste, da stravincere dopo 15 minuti.


----------



## Lo Gnu (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ormai è evidente che soffriamo di vertigini. Quando arriviamo in questa situazione entriamo in confusione e non mettiamo la stessa cattiveria che magari impieghiamo quando dobbiamo rincorrere. Non è roba nostra.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi hanno giocato male di testa. Non è una questione tecnico-tattica. È stata preparata in modo nauseante. La guida tecnica ha prodotto un film horror stasera.


----------



## Kaw (19 Febbraio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sí ma gli stessi discorsi li faranno anche contro Inda, Rube, Nabbule ecc...
> Però con noi puntualmente ci riescono, se non è la Salernitana è il Verona il Cesena o il Cagliari di turno.
> Ci manca qualcosa, è palese.


Tutte le interviste di questa settimana io non le ho mai sentite contro le altre squadre.
Comunque sarebbe bastato fare una partita da 6- per vincerla in ciabatte, noi abbiamo giocato da 3.
La colpa è solo nostra, ma non è stato un problema tecnico o tattico, ma proprio di atteggiamento.
Già dopo il vantaggio (con la partita teoricamente in discesa) a me avevano dato brutte sensazioni, sono mancati di testa ed è inaccettabile al punto in cui siamo. Inutile sentire parlare di scudetto, continuiamo a guardare il distacco dalla quinta che ci facciamo meno male.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Vieni da piangere.
> 
> Tomori Maigan Disastrosi.



Troppa supponenza questa sera da parte di Maignan specialmente.


----------



## Viulento (19 Febbraio 2022)

maldini viene ai microfoni? 
o solo quando si vince?


----------



## IDRIVE (19 Febbraio 2022)

Mi chiedo: ma capiterà un anno, chissà quando, che noi lotteremo per il nostro obbiettivo (scudetto o zona champions che sia), incontriamo l'ultima classifica e a metà del secondo tempo siamo 3-0 per noi? Che la chiudiamo in tranquillità? Carpi, Benevento, Salernitana, quanto è lunga la lista?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Inconcepibile prepararla così. Ma quando gente come Maignan e Tomori produce ste perle? Con che testa hanno giocato…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

Io non capisco perchè i nostri sono talmente handicappati da non riuscire a battere un corner come si deve.
O troppo basso e intercettato dal difensore avversario sul 1 palo,o troppo alto.

Questa situazione inizia a stancare


----------



## 13-33 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Manca l'umilita !!!!
Si sono sentiti arrivati dopo quello che hanno fatto le settimana passata.
I giocatori da maggiore spessore hanno falliti sia l'approccio che la non reazione dopo l'intervallo.


----------



## Calemme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Poi magari vinci a Napoli, esaltazione e perdi quella dopo che non so neanche contro chi sia. Mi danno un fastidio incredibile tutti. Dovrebbero riuscire a vincerle in ogni modo ‘ste straca*** di partite, e invece scendono in campo in modo vergognoso. Mi hanno veramente rotto le palle. Li prenderei a schiaffi uno a uno


----------



## David Gilmour (19 Febbraio 2022)

Maignan 3 allucinante
Calabria 5
Tomori 4
Romagnoli 5,5
Hernandez 5
Bennacer 5
Tonali 5
Messias 5,5
Diaz 4
Leao 4
Giroud 3

Kessié 6
Saelemaekers 4
Florenzi 5
Rebic 6 per il gol, altrimenti era 2

Perdere punti a Salerno, una roba invereconda. Da sotterrarsi per la vergogna.


----------



## Davidoff (19 Febbraio 2022)

Squadra e proprietà inadatte alla vittoria, e pensare che in questa serie A ridicola basterebbe veramente poco. Una volta realizzavamo i sogni, adesso li stronchiamo.


----------



## El picinin (19 Febbraio 2022)

Loro sono entrati in campo con le palle fumanti,e con il cambio d allenatore me lo immaginavo,ma noi non siamo entrati in campo sembravamo sorpresi dalla loro rabbia,comunque inutile prendersela,siamo in classifica aldilà delle nostre potenzialità.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Come si fa, come si fa…


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Compimenti vivissimi. 
Abbiamo regalato la migliore partita dell'anno a dei morti .


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Febbraio 2022)

Come sempre ci manca il centesimo per fare l'euro.
A volte ci va bene, altre volte male.
Questa partita è la fotocopia di venezia inter, loro l'hanno vinta, noi no.
Ci manca quel qualcosa per poter essere una squadra davvero competitiva per lo scudo.


----------



## cris (19 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè i nostri sono talmente handicappati da non riuscire a battere un corner come si deve.
> O troppo basso e intercettato dal difensore avversario sul 1 palo,o troppo alto.
> 
> Questa situazione inizia a stancare


Sta roba dei corner e da manicomio.
Ma questi sono professionisti milionari e non san batter un corner, ma manco in terza categoria


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

L’Inter avrebbe vinto 3-0 facilmente. La differenza sta nella testa. Poco da fare.


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che la Salernitana aveva il premio partita con un bell'assegnone già firmato, si vedeva dal primissimo minuto. Non hanno mai giocato così.
> 
> Ma ciò non giustifica lo schifo indegno e vergognoso che abbiamo messo in campo.
> 
> A questo punto preferivo perdere il derby. Avvicinarsi al "sogno" con fatica ed entusiasmo e poi gettare tutto nel cesso contro queste squadracce da B è oltraggioso. Andassero tutti a...


...fare in culo. Quando le cose se le meritano, se le devono prendere, tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Per quanto mi riguarda questo pareggio cancella la vittoria del derby.

Non tifo mica Roma o Lazio e non sarà la vittoria del derby ad esaltarmi.

2 gol subiti e due punti persi contro una squadra da serie B.

Mai in partita.


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Troppa supponenza questa sera da parte di Maignan specialmente.


Il primo gol ce l'ha sulla coscienza Maigan, ma prendere gol su quella porcheria che stava facendo uscendo palla al piede è non spazzarla è ignoranza calcistica.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

E' un problema insito nostro, indipendentemente dagli avversari.
Oggi avremmo perso punti anche contro il Cervia di Graziani.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque avevo brutte sensazioni da stamattina.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oggi hanno giocato male di testa. Non è una questione tecnico-tattica. È stata preparata in modo nauseante. La guida tecnica ha prodotto un film horror stasera.


Ho già visto giocare il Milan così, spento e sotto ritmo, poi difensivamente si paga il trio Benna, Diaz e Tonali, poca fisicità e in partite così fisiche la paghi.
Il tizio in panca ha sbagliato tutto e poi ha cercato di correggere, mi chiedo cosa serva per farsi confermare da noi, perché perdere o pareggiare con le più scarse non mi sembra adeguato, arrivare in Champions dovrebbe essere il minimo, non si è comunque costruito troppo, questo modulo ha rigettato giocatori come Diaz e Saele, ci ha detto che difensivamente non siamo rocciosi perché a cc non puoi difendere a 2, in sostanza quando manca Kessie non c'è filtro e se quando giochi con questi non fai pressing alto è dura poi battagliare in mezzo giocando sotto ritmo.
Quest'anno la stagione è piatta, non c'è molto di più rispetto all'anno scorso, speriamo solo di non buttare via anche quest'anno una qualificazione alla Champions che dovrebbe essere scontata, buttarla per poi rientrarci alla fine, non si può.
Pioli perdentissimo, lo capissero una volta per tutte, non si gioca in coppa e poi non corrono...


----------



## Hellscream (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda questo pareggio cancella la vittoria del derby.
> 
> Non tifo mica Roma o Lazio e non sarà la vittoria del derby ad esaltarmi.
> 
> ...


Assolutamente, vittoria del derby buttate nel cesso, resa totalmente inutile. Poi i pagliacci ritardati (perché questo sono), parlano di scudetto.


----------



## R41D3N (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Compimenti vivissimi.
> Abbiamo regalato la migliore partita dell'anno a dei morti .


Questa cosa fa incazz.are parecchio perché continua a ripetersi. Non facciamo in tempo ad entusiasmarci un attimo che queste teste di minkia ci ributtanno subito nello sconforto. Fanno sempre gli stessi errori, è assurdo perché dagli sbagli qualcosa si dovrebbe imparare ed invece noi toppiamo sempre le partite più facili nel momento topico. È pazzesco, semplicemente pazzesco!


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque si era capito che avremmo trovato contro dei leoni.
La avevano pure annunciato.
La loro missione era solo fermarci.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo due partite buone, ci si esalta con arroganza e presunzione, dopodiché si fa schifo.

Ci stiamo fiorentinizzando.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque si era capito che avremmo trovato contro dei leoni.
> La avevano pure annunciato.
> La loro missione era solo fermarci.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

Romagnoli da denuncia.....non lo sopporto piu' con quel faccione da idiota che chiede immancabilmente scusa per tutti i passaggi mancati o buttati in tribuna. Via veloce......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque si era capito che avremmo trovato contro dei leoni.
> La avevano pure annunciato.
> La loro missione era solo fermarci.


Stupidi noi a entrare in campo e giocare da pecore.
Fossi io giocatore e leggessi le dichiarazioni da piede di guerra dei miei prossimi avversari, entrerei in campo ancora più cazzuto e arrabbiato.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

La roba assurda è che avevamo perso in rimonta. 
Come contro Sassuolo e Spezia .
Una roba assurda .


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Guarda loro erano convinti di vincere addirittura. Ho amici delusi per non averla portata a casa. Saranno stati buoni profeti. Ovviamente hanno cambiato sto cacchio di allenatore giusto ora. Che poi se fossimo entrati in campo con voglia sarebbe finita 0-3. Maledetti.


----------



## Dexter (19 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi sembrava una partita della scorsa stagione, a cominciare da Donnarumma in porta. Leao svogliatissimo in versione Niang, Tonali versione Locatelli, Chalangolu non pervenuto...ho rivisto i miei peggiori incubi. Mancava solo il 3-2 di Sepe...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè i nostri sono talmente handicappati da non riuscire a battere un corner come si deve.
> O troppo basso e intercettato dal difensore avversario sul 1 palo,o troppo alto.
> 
> Questa situazione inizia a stancare


"Inizia"? Io sono nauseato da sta cosa


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Oggi sembrava una partita della scorsa stagione, a cominciare da Donnarumma in porta. Leao svogliatissimo in versione Niang, Tonali versione Locatelli, Chalangolu non pervenuto...ho rivisto i miei peggiori incubi. Mancava solo il 3-2 di Sepe...


Insomma è già tanto non aver perso. Che bello.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> "Inizia"? Io sono nauseato da sta cosa



Inizia per modo di dire.
Quando l'Inter batte un corner sai già che creerà qualcosa di pericoloso per la difesa avversaria.
In misura minore,anche per i corner di tutte le altre società di serie A.

Mentre quando lo batte il Milan sai già una cosa : sarà un regalo per la squadra avversaria.
Che schifo non riuscire neanche a battere un (UNO) corner in maniera decente.
Si dovrebbero vergognare e passare 3 ore al giorno di allenamento solo per imparare a calciarli.


----------



## Pit96 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Ah, come non ricordare la perla: meglio uscire completamente dall'Europa così recupereremo punti alle dirette concorrenti. Bei punti

Vado a dormire che è meglio


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> "Inizia"? Io sono nauseato da sta cosa


Sto' vomitando da quando hanno raggiunto il pareggio.......e sono ancora qui!!! Che amarezza.....


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

A me è passata la voglia. 
Facciano quel che gli pare ma questa schizofrenia tecnica e di risultati è da mediocri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

Se domani l'Inter dovesse battere il Sassuolo,sarebbe anche inutile (e dannoso per la nostra salute) guardare le ultime 10 partite di campionato.

Per fare figure di cacca con la salernitana,tanto valeva perdere direttamente il derby e non farci intravedere un piccolo spiraglio.
Invece abbiamo battuto l'inda e poi abbiamo quasi perso con l'ultima in classifica.

L'anno scorso (e quest'anno) spezia,stavolta salernitana. Ogni volta che possiamo provare l'allungo ci caghiamo in mano,schifosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se domani l'Inter dovesse battere il Sassuolo,sarebbe anche inutile (e dannoso per la nostra salute) guardare le ultime 10 partite di campionato.
> 
> Per fare figure di cacca con la salernitana,tanto valeva perdere direttamente il derby e non farci intravedere un piccolo spiraglio.
> Invece abbiamo battuto l'inda e poi abbiamo quasi perso con l'ultima in classifica.
> ...


E ci rimontano pure dopo che la sblocchiamo noi.
Mah.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque avevo brutte sensazioni da stamattina.


idem. 

perchè ormai li conosciamo i nostri polli, e puntualmente queste partite le falliamo sempre, Sempre. 

senza il gol dal nulla di rebic l'avremmo addirittura persa......che odio quando giochiamo così con sufficienza.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E ci rimontano pure dopo che la sblocchiamo noi.
> Mah.



Che ci abbiano rimontato a me non frega assolutamente nulla.
Mi frigge più il chiul per le dichiarazioni che i nostri avversari rilasciavano in settimana.

I nostri sentendo quelle parole avrebbero dovuti azzannarli in campo e far terminare la partita in goleada già nel primo tempo,invece per l'ennesima volta siamo riusciti a far risorgere anche i morti.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Romagnoli da denuncia.....non lo sopporto piu' con quel faccione da idiota che chiede immancabilmente scusa per tutti i passaggi mancati o buttati in tribuna. Via veloce......


Qualcuno forse l'ha notato ma quando controlla la palla sembra essere allontanato dalla stessa che appare sempre sfuggevole, è come se emanasse un'energia negativa che gli fa scappare la palla o gliela fa calciare male, infatti spesso la lascia sfilare come se fosse allergico o la palla fosse rovente, col risultato che spessissimo la palla finisce in tribuna perché non ha il controllo e non ha manco la tecnica per fare il regista difensivo.
E' scarso, non c'è altro da dire, peccato non potersi lasciare con Kjaer titolare, forse chissà, il Giannino ha voluto farci un ultimo regalo, un ultimo sorriso perfido prima dell'addio di questa pippa.. io intanto conto le partite che neanche gli ergastolani...


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che ci abbiano rimontato a me non frega assolutamente nulla.
> Mi frigge più il chiul per le dichiarazioni che i nostri avversari rilasciavano in settimana.
> 
> I nostri sentendo quelle parole avrebbero dovuti azzannarli in campo e far terminare la partita in goleada già nel primo tempo,invece per l'ennesima volta siamo riusciti a far risorgere anche i morti.


Si ok, ma contro Spezia, Sassuolo e Salernitana siamo sempre andati in vantaggio per poi perdere. 

La difficoltà solitamente con le piccole è sbloccarla , noi invece abbiamo problemi di gestione e lettura.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (19 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Qualcuno forse l'ha notato ma quando controlla la palla sembra essere allontanato dalla stessa che appare sempre sfuggevole, è come se emanasse un'energia negativa che gli fa scappare la palla o gliela fa calciare male, infatti spesso la lascia sfilare come se fosse allergico o la palla fosse rovente, col risultato che spessissimo la palla finisce in tribuna perché non ha il controllo e non ha manco la tecnica per fare il regista difensivo.
> E' scarso, non c'è altro da dire, peccato non potersi lasciare con Kjaer titolare, forse chissà, il Giannino ha voluto farci un ultimo regalo, un ultimo sorriso perfido prima dell'addio di questa pippa.. io intanto conto le partite che neanche gli ergastolani...


Ha paura.........detto da sportivo.
E' un cagasotto......detto da ultras!!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> idem.
> 
> perchè ormai li conosciamo i nostri polli, e puntualmente queste partite le falliamo sempre, Sempre.
> 
> senza il gol dal nulla di rebic l'avremmo addirittura persa......che odio quando giochiamo così con sufficienza.


Esatto : questa squadra quando gioca con sufficienza può perdere contro chiunque.
Fino a quando non faremo questo step mentale non vinceremo mai nulla.


----------



## PoloNegativo (19 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La roba assurda è che avevamo perso in rimonta.
> Come contro Sassuolo e Spezia .
> Una roba assurda .


Secondo me non è un caso, è la presunzione di vincere in scioltezza, già alta prima della partita, portata alle stelle quando si va in vantaggio dopo pochi minuti.
Come non è un caso che ciò avvenga quando la nostra strada per lo scudetto è leggermente più in discesa, sempre per lo stesso motivo.

Che poi da una squadra giovane ci sarebbe anche da aspettarselo, però qui gli errori si ripetono in continuazione. Quante volte dovranno commettere lo stesso errore per capire?


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

Manchester2003!! ha scritto:


> Ha paura.........detto da sportivo.
> E' un cagasotto......detto da ultras!!


Ho paura anch'io, ha neutralizzato pure Tomori che non gioca più sicuro come agli inizi, è terribile, io quando lo vedo da solo in fascia mi metto a piangere, uno perché tanto so già che verrà saltato, secondo perché se lui esce dietro c'è il buco.
Sui gol lui era a spasso, non è casuale.
Se Pioli fosse intelligente metterebbe Kalulu dalla prossima, per avere più fisicità che con Benna, Tonali e Diaz in campo manca, ma non ha le palle per farlo, come non ha avuto le palle di far fuori gli ex che giocano sempre tutte le partite.


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se domani l'Inter dovesse battere il Sassuolo,sarebbe anche inutile (e dannoso per la nostra salute) guardare le ultime 10 partite di campionato.
> 
> Per fare figure di cacca con la salernitana,tanto valeva perdere direttamente il derby e non farci intravedere un piccolo spiraglio.
> Invece abbiamo battuto l'inda e poi abbiamo quasi perso con l'ultima in classifica.
> ...


Più che altro somiglia all'accoppiata vittoria 3-0 contro la Juventus e poi pareggio con il Cagliari già salvo.


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2022)

Se vuoi vincere il campionato, contro l'ultima in classifica, devi vincere con l' allenatore in ferie alle Maldive, e con i ruoli invertiti 

Tipo Maignan centravanti, Giroud terzino e Leao mediano.

Non ci sono scuse.

È andata cosi, capita, ma siamo giovani e non abbiamo ancora capito che ogni partita, anche la più stupida, va affrontata col cervello a 100


----------



## claudiop77 (19 Febbraio 2022)

PoloNegativo ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è un caso, è la presunzione di vincere in scioltezza, già alta prima della partita, portata alle stelle quando si va in vantaggio dopo pochi minuti.
> Come non è un caso che ciò avvenga quando la nostra strada per lo scudetto è leggermente più in discesa, sempre per lo stesso motivo.
> 
> Che poi da una squadra giovane ci sarebbe anche da aspettarselo, però qui gli errori si ripetono in continuazione. Quante volte dovranno commettere lo stesso errore per capire?


Paradossalmente la squadra si carica quando abbiamo tanti infortuni e una situazione complicata.
Quando pensiamo che la partita sia facile facciamo schifo.


----------



## Raryof (19 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vuoi vincere il campionato, contro l'ultima in classifica, devi vincere con l' allenatore in ferie alle Maldive, e con i ruoli invertiti
> 
> Tipo Maignan centravanti, Giroud terzino e Leao mediano.
> 
> ...


Siamo giovani ma con Pioli gli anni non li compiremo mai, vedrai.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (19 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se vuoi vincere il campionato, contro l'ultima in classifica, devi vincere con l' allenatore in ferie alle Maldive, e con i ruoli invertiti
> 
> Tipo Maignan centravanti, Giroud terzino e Leao mediano.
> 
> ...


Capita un po troppo spesso


----------



## pazzomania (19 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Capita un po troppo spesso



Se la matematica non è un opinione, in quanto primi in classifica, agli altri capita più spesso che a noi.

Comunque hai ragione, non deve acccadere


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pensa dove saremmo se migliorassimo questo aspetto


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Pensa dove saremmo se migliorassimo questo aspetto


Oggi onestamente non meritavamo la vittoria.
Rivorrei però indietro i 3 punti con lo Spezia e quello con il Napoli, che sarebbero stati legittimi e meritati.


----------



## ILMAGO (20 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Esatto : questa squadra quando gioca con sufficienza può perdere contro chiunque.
> Fino a quando non faremo questo step mentale non vinceremo mai nulla.


Questa è la frase più indicativa: se non giriamo a mille con il pressing su perde con tutti. Tutti, letteralmente. E il motivo è estremamente chiaro: manca qualità. Ormai un mantra da anni.


----------



## folletto (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ragà, a parte i limit della rosa il fallire sistematicamente contro le piccole e ogni volta quando si va in vantaggio ha un nome e un cognome, Stefano Pioli.


Sì, infatti, non sa motivare la squadra. Per le partite di cartello si caricano da soli ma quando deve pensarci lui……..campa cavallo, e poi quando le cose si mettono male spesso sbaglia i cambi.
e poi non è possibile che dopo ogni celebrazione di Pioli, della squadra,di Maignan in questo caso, ci scappano ste prestazioni orrende. Togliamoci tutti dalla testa lo scudetto, le squadre che giocano per lo scudetto queste partite le vincono o al massimo possono perderne una in tutta la stagione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Questa è la frase più indicativa: se non giriamo a mille con il pressing su perde con tutti. Tutti, letteralmente. E il motivo è estremamente chiaro: manca qualità. Ormai un mantra da anni.


Esatto, se non giochiamo al 100% si perde pure col Pizzighettone.


----------



## sampapot (20 Febbraio 2022)

se perdi 5 punti in questo modo (aggiungo anche Milan - spezia), non vai da nessuna parte


----------



## Pungiglione (20 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perchè i nostri sono talmente handicappati da non riuscire a battere un corner come si deve.
> O troppo basso e intercettato dal difensore avversario sul 1 palo,o troppo alto.
> 
> Questa situazione inizia a stancare


Beh rispetto al missile sulle caviglie del primo difensore tipico di calha kebab stiamo facendo progressi


----------



## Solo (20 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora non mi capacito di 'sto risultato.

Una settimana ha avuto quel mona in panchina per preparare 'sta partita, e abbiamo fatto pietà. 

Mamma mia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ancora non mi capacito di 'sto risultato.
> 
> Una settimana ha avuto quel mona in panchina per preparare 'sta partita, e abbiamo fatto pietà.
> 
> Mamma mia.


Siamo tifosi del Milan, questi risultati sono molto frequenti in questi ultimi anni.
Tra i tanti ricordo i 2 pareggi contro il Carpi e il pareggio contro il Pescara su autogol di Paletta, il pari con gol del portiere contro il Benevento e la sconfitta in casa sempre contro di questi, la sconfitta contro il Rjeka per 2-0, Milan-Frosinone 3-3, le due sconfitte contro lo Spezia e ora oggi.
Non siamo nuovi a questo tipo di risultati.


----------



## diavolo (20 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti, non sa motivare la squadra. Per le partite di cartello si caricano da soli ma quando deve pensarci lui……..campa cavallo, e poi quando le cose si mettono male spesso sbaglia i cambi.
> e poi non è possibile che dopo ogni celebrazione di Pioli, della squadra,di Maignan in questo caso, ci scappano ste prestazioni orrende. Togliamoci tutti dalla testa lo scudetto, le squadre che giocano per lo scudetto queste partite le vincono o al massimo possono perderne una in tutta la stagione.


Abbiamo il mental coach svedese.


----------



## Walker (20 Febbraio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ancora non mi capacito di 'sto risultato.
> 
> Una settimana ha avuto quel mona in panchina per preparare 'sta partita, e abbiamo fatto pietà.
> 
> Mamma mia.


Cito solo il tuo post ma idealmente è come se avessi citato tutto il 3d, essendo d'accordo con tutti.
La definizione di Pioli (mona) poi mi è particolarmente "familiare" per ragioni linguistico-logistiche......
Purtroppo, dopo l'orrore visto ieri sera, penso proprio che sia meglio, come detto giustamente da altri, guardarsi le spalle e pensare a centrare la qualificazione in CL.
Lo scudetto, anche per quest'anno, quasi certamente non arriverà.
Troppi punti lasciati per strada contro squadre con cui BISOGNAVA fare bottino pieno senza tanti complimenti.
Punti che rimpiangeremo alla fine, purtroppo.


----------



## Davidoff (20 Febbraio 2022)

A noi manca la cattiveria e la voglia di vincere, e’ un problema atavico che si trascina da sempre, per questo abbiamo cosi’ pochi scudetti rapportati agli squadroni che abbiamo avuto. Ovviamente la squadra attuale e’ giovane e ga molte lacune, guidata da uno non abituato a vincere, quindi risultati del genere sono normali purtroppo.


----------



## unbreakable (20 Febbraio 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sinceramente non mi preoccupa molto la salernitana pur con tutto il rispetto per i tifosi la città etc..anche perchè se ci dobbiamo preoccupare di partite come questa allora non siamo proprio tagliati per vincere niente


dunque non siamo tagliati per vincere

le rivali hanno giocato in coppa in settimana hanno speso energie fisiche e psicologiche , noi invece belli tranquilli settimana a riposo e si gioca sul campo dell'ultima in classificia che ha appena cambiato allenatore ed ha rivoluzionato mezza squadra
si preannuncia un bye come nel tennis insomma un turno bonus dove si può stare tranquilli..questi avranno un pò di entusiasimo ma la differenza è ampia a vedere la classifica

invece accade l'imponderabile una moltitudine di errori tecnici , scelte sbagliate , posizionamenti errati, forse una delle peggiori partite che ho visto disputare dal milan..sembravano tutti ubriachi ste cose accadono spesso al sabato sera un pò come a firenze cioè non è che segnano gli altri..su belle azioni..no gli altri segnano su ca..te nostre difensive..ma bevono prima della partita serale? no perchè una moltitudine di errori così sembra quasi che si siano ritrovati l'altro ieri ed affrontavamo una squadra che le ha prese da tutte dove il loro monteingaggi penso sia quello che percepisce romagnoli di stipendio ed infatti sono ultimi

ieri mi sono vergognato diciamo le cose come stanno..mi hanno intossicato il sabato sera non so se rendono conto..e non commento le dichiarazioni che sono sempre valse come il due di picche..l'unica cosa che conta è il rettangolo verde..e ieri sono stati impresentabili

certo non è più il milan dei settimi posti ma non è neanche un milan che rimarrà nella storia dei tifosi perchè al momento siamo ancora a zero titoli con questa proprietà e credo che ci rimarremo per molto molto molto tempo..basta vedere le ragazze arrivano lì giocano bene vanno in finale e poi perdono sempre
napoli e inter ringraziano


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Beh rispetto al missile sulle caviglie del primo difensore tipico di calha kebab stiamo facendo progressi



Insomma...ora abbiamo alzato la palla ad altezza ginocchio (sempre se non parte il corner con palla alta di 5-6 metri che puntualmente termina in fallo laterale


----------

